

Hello, it’s Dell. Time for a reintroduction. - chrisWhite
http://tech.icrontic.com/articles/hello-its-dell-time-for-a-reintroduction/

======
zephjc
The article and comments on the page all read like part of an advertisement.

------
limmeau
In brief: Dell makes workstations, which can be bought.

